# Datumsbereich per Abfrage anzeigen lassen



## RaWoG (18. August 2003)

Hallo

Access-Datenbank:
1. Ich möchte mir alle Benutzer anzeigen lassen, die in nächsten 2 Wochen ein Seminar haben. Leider komme ich nicht auf die richtige Formel 

Habe bis jetzt diese verwendet:

Zwischen Datum() Und #30.08.03#
Das funktioniert auch soweit, sollte aber flexibel sein. 

Ist es evtl. möglich eine Abfrage zu programmieren in der der Anwender selbst angibt wie weit in die Zukunft angezeigt werden soll? 

Besten Dank schonmal!

Gruß

Lutz


----------



## derGugi (19. August 2003)

jo du kannst ein Makro machen mit VBA-code. also einfach inputBox("blabla"). Aber es gibt glaub ich noch ne andere Möglichkeit, bei der immer eine Eingabebox erscheint, wenn man das Query öffnet. Ich weiss aber nicht mehr, wie man das einstellt...


----------



## Luzie (19. August 2003)

Hi

einen felxiblen Wert zwischen heute und in 14 Tagen kannst in der Where-Bedingung u.a. so selectieren:

...WHERE [Datum] between date() and date()+14;


----------



## derGugi (20. August 2003)

ah ja stimmt. das wars


----------



## RaWoG (20. August 2003)

besten Dank nochmal
Hat mit der Formel funktioniert! Ist auch eigentlich vollkommen ausreichend        mit dieser Methode!

Allerdings würde ich es gerne per inputbox realisieren. 
Flexible Dateneingabe (in Wochen) wär schon die perfektere Lösung.
Ablauf:  User startet die Abfrage gibt dann die Wochenanzahl ein.

Falls jemand einen Tip hat, immer damit.  


Gruß

Lutz ;-)


----------



## Luzie (20. August 2003)

Du könntest im Programm Access eine Eingabeaufforderung über ein Box erzwingen.

...WHERE [Datum] between Date() and Dateadd("ww",[Bitte Wochen einfügen:],Date());


----------

